# Opting out of medicare, what about medicare advantage?



## JesseL (Dec 17, 2015)

If a provider opt out of Medicare, can they still see Medicare Advantage patients?

Getting sick of all these penalties and regulations CMS comes up with.

I think the provider could live with not seeing straight Medicare patients but at least keep the patients that participated in a Medicare Advantage plan.


----------



## CodingKing (Dec 17, 2015)

JesseL said:


> If a provider opt out of Medicare, can they still see Medicare Advantage patients?
> 
> Getting sick of all these penalties and regulations CMS comes up with.
> 
> I think the provider could live with not seeing straight Medicare patients but at least keep the patients that participated in a Medicare Advantage plan.



I'm not sure of the regulation behind it but we have a list of Medicare opt-out and we are not allowed to pay those providers for seeing Medicare Advantage members. 

Actually found it. When you opt out you aren't allowed to receive direct or indirect payment from Medicare

Opt-out Affidavit
https://www.cgsmedicare.com/partb/enrollment/part_b_optout.pdf

It wont let me copy but 7th paragraph from the bottom of page 2


----------

